# looking for a good bowhunting ranch



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm looking to find a good bow hunting ranch that does 2 to four day hunts at a reasonable price I have a group of about 6 to 8 guys that hunt with me. Looking at taking some good exotics and possibly some whitetails haven't found that right one yet we have the KJO ranch booked for a couple hunts this year but still got a few more days we want too book


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

This is a very good Bow Hunt only ranch. Reasonable Prices too.

http://www.bugscuffle.com/about_us.html


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

They have taken some great animals from what I'm seeing in the pics thanks I will be giving them a call


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

You might try Bar E, the Zimmermans run a great place.

Diamond C has a ton of hogs and some good exotics.

Double L is one of my favorites, but the best group size is 4 or 5, 6 could be done but would be pushing it.


----------



## rossn2 (Oct 18, 2010)

Second Double L ranch. Pops is the greatest!

http://www.doublelranch.net/index.html


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Carta Valley wildlife


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks for the recommendations some good choices on ranches..................


----------

